
GetWifi - jessaustin
http://getwifi.io/
======
aashaykumar92
At a very high level, this idea seems interesting. But I've seen a few sites
like this one recently and I'm not a fan. They generally have a cool-looking
page but hardly any information saying what they ACTUALLY do. My guess is they
want us to click around the page(s), admire the design and ideally, sign up to
learn more.

Frankly, not many people seem to be a fan of it so future landing page
designers, please take note of this and avoid it. Beautiful design is awesome
but it is merely the cherry on top. If the stuff below it sucks, the cherry
loses its significance.

~~~
hangonhn
It's very similar to companies that hide their entire page between a modal
dialog until I sign up or sign in with Facebook. This forced method of handing
over my information generates zero trust in me. In fact I think this is very
slimy. What don't you demonstrate your value to me first before I give you my
info.

Earn my trust.

Don't just claim something. At least give me SOME proof of your value before
asking for my info.

------
notatoad
this website does approximately zero to explain anything about the service
they are offering.

~~~
cpks
Yup. Click. Look around. Navigate away.

~~~
PaulHoule
I think worse than that I have no idea of how this service works and what the
security implications are, and that specifically makes me hesitant to sign up.

------
techwizrd
I'm not entirely sure what this does. According to the site, it "shares WiFi".
I don't know if that means it'll send the WiFi credentials to all of your
devices over Bluetooth or an app or create an ad-hoc network. It would be
helpful if the website had screenshots or drawings explaining exactly what
GetWifi does.

------
cargo8
I hate websites where they tell you literally nothing about how they achieve
what they do. Not signing up just to find out what you do...

------
mcescalante
After surfing for a minute, I'm not really sure what at all this service will
offer to me as your customer.

I think in the header it would've been cuter if they had done randomly
generated strings for the "fake password" (Q0NDB11LQ), since that's basically
what default ISP router passwords are anyways. And it is annoying when people
don't change them and tell me to go read it off a sticky note on their
refrigerator.

------
joshmn
You guys may want to filter out a Wifi URL based on some page routes. I made
getwifi.io/login, which, coincidentally, is the login page.

[http://i.imgur.com/E8IdmjZ.png](http://i.imgur.com/E8IdmjZ.png)

~~~
dylangs1030
Looks like they fixed that fast after your comment.
[domain]/../../../../../../../../etc/passwd is still possible though, which
then makes getwifi.io/etc/passwd.

Really, they should obfuscate the user-submitted URL entirely instead of
blacklisting or whitelisting.

------
Gurrewe
I can recommend Instabridge, which seems to do the exact same thing. [1]

[1]: [http://instabridge.com/en/](http://instabridge.com/en/)

------
namenotrequired
How does it work? The only word they use for it is "magically".

So, you actually invented _magic_ , and of all the possible things you could
do with it, you chose _this_?

------
TheHippo
For mobile devices: Just create a QR code, than you don't need to share your
password with any one, except who is directly at your location.

------
dragos2
How is it possible that although this post gets only negative comments it
still gets to be 3th post on front page? If everyone considers this service to
be bad, then it shouldn't even get to the front page.

I don't have anything against this website, but I've seen this stuff happen
before and I don't understand it.

------
sendnein
So if you brute force [http://getwifi.io/XXX](http://getwifi.io/XXX) you get
everyone's WiFi passwords. Great idea.

Also check out my version:
[http://getwifi.io/whatyouwritebelow](http://getwifi.io/whatyouwritebelow)

Also: delete this site.

------
ktzar
So, nice design... What do you do?

Philippe, CTO “What shall we do tonight?”

I get it now, it's all a joke!

------
iancarroll
It's a cool concept - but unless you integrate it at the router level, bad
things start happening. Mainly, guests and homeowners will be able to talk to
each other (on the connection) and that's not good.

I could see more viability if it was built into the router with separate
VLAN's.

------
klinquist
Hm.. Is this similar to my service, www.GetOnMyWifi.com?

I generate a QR code that when scanned with an iOS device, will push a mobile
provisioning profile down to the device and log them onto your wifi.

Edit: Yep, looks like a different implementation of the same 'trick' :)

------
midnite_runr
Ok, so you can guess the wifi access points via bruteforce:

Example: [http://getwifi.io/test](http://getwifi.io/test) <\-- Easy.

No transport encryption.

And why is this better than a note on the frig?

------
alexcason
No idea what this is or what service they are providing. The website is
terrible.

------
jonny_eh
"securely" is spelled wrong.

Out of curiosity, what does this service do? It lets me share my computer's
list of known wifi hotspots with another computer?

------
hengheng
Somewhere in the depths of Bluetooth Proximity Pairing, I remember seeing
this. As part of the standard, not as a random startup with no influence on
industry.

------
bru
Small bug report: password validation message says it has to be at least 5
characters, when it actually has to be _more than_ 5 characters.

------
reedloden
Yes, I'll be happy to provide a password over your non-SSL website that can be
intercepted by anybody MITM'ing me. _rolls eyes_

------
lxfontes
Sounds similar to [http://www.mandicmagic.com/](http://www.mandicmagic.com/)

------
meowface
This seems like an "if it ain't broke don't fix it" situation.

------
sylvinus
This seems to me like an extreme "first world" problem?

